# Dog Walking Advice Pleaseee



## marvellous2

Hi,

I am just starting to do dog walking, im not qualified in anything I am just a genuine animal lover. I live in Lancashire.

I really want to make it my full time job. 

Does anybody have any tips or anybody know anywhere thats looking for somebody to work part time or at weekends?

Thankyou
Antonia.


----------



## jweaver24

Hi,

There are quite a few threads about how to start a dog walking business regarding insurance (a must), advertising and policies/contracts.

One thing to mention though....I dont know about the other guys on here but I found when I was just doing dog walking it wasn't a full time job. Most people that work a typical 9-5 job want their dog walking somewhere between 11am and 2pm. When we first started out we spent the mornings and afternoons out networking, having meetings and doing paperwork, facebook, website maintenance. Although these things contribute to the growth of your business...they dont directly bring money in.

Some clients may require earlier or later walks if they work a different shift....and there are cat visits and pet sitting that you could do. But the main part of the day that you can create money in your pocket is over lunch which limits how much you make...

Just something for you to consider


----------



## smokeybear

marvellous2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just starting to do dog walking, im not qualified in anything I am just a genuine animal lover. I live in Lancashire.
> 
> I really want to make it my full time job.
> 
> Does anybody have any tips or anybody know anywhere thats looking for somebody to work part time or at weekends?
> 
> Thankyou
> Antonia.


I often wonder what the reaction would be if people posted

_I want to be a nanny, I have no qualifications, I am just a genuine child lover.._

Would you expect people to hand over their children to someone with no skills, training, ability, training or experience?

Would you not expect anyone who provided a service you paid for to be legally competent?

If I currently used a dog walker I would expect evidence of:



Canine First Aid Training

Dog Law Training
Relevant Insurance for dog walker, third party, public liability and vehicle
Adequately fitted out vehicle to pick up and deliver dogs and in which to get to vet in an emergency
CRB check (not essential)
Training in dog walking/handling etc

If you want people to invest their money in you and, more importantly, their precious pets, it would be wise to demonstrate that you have invested in yourself.

There are plenty of training courses around.


----------



## koolchick

smokeybear said:


> I often wonder what the reaction would be if people posted
> 
> _I want to be a nanny, I have no qualifications, I am just a genuine child lover.._
> 
> Would you expect people to hand over their children to someone with no skills, training, ability, training or experience?
> 
> Would you not expect anyone who provided a service you paid for to be legally competent?
> 
> If I currently used a dog walker I would expect evidence of:
> 
> 
> 
> Canine First Aid Training
> 
> Dog Law Training
> Relevant Insurance for dog walker, third party, public liability and vehicle
> Adequately fitted out vehicle to pick up and deliver dogs and in which to get to vet in an emergency
> CRB check (not essential)
> Training in dog walking/handling etc
> 
> If you want people to invest their money in you and, more importantly, their precious pets, it would be wise to demonstrate that you have invested in yourself.
> 
> There are plenty of training courses around.


I'd say CRB should be needed as you are being trusted with peoples house keys and pets, the customers don't normally know the dog walker or pet sitter so how do they know they can be trusted not to steal from their house? Not saying any dog walker or pet sittder would but surely the pet owner wants reassurance that that dog walker or pet sitter is not likely to take anything and can be trusted.


----------



## karenm84thompson

Dogs really love walk or run around. It's a good exercise, it will benefit the both of you. If you want that to be your full time job, you can your neighborhood if you can walk their dogs if they can't find time to do it. Maybe that one will work. Good luck.


----------



## newfiesmum

koolchick said:


> I'd say CRB should be needed as you are being trusted with peoples house keys and pets, the customers don't normally know the dog walker or pet sitter so how do they know they can be trusted not to steal from their house? Not saying any dog walker or pet sittder would but surely the pet owner wants reassurance that that dog walker or pet sitter is not likely to take anything and can be trusted.


A CRB certificate along with insurance is the most essential thing. I am not going to let someone have the keys to my house when they could well have a criminal record I don't know about.

I can't believe anyone would think that was not essential, I really can't.

First aid training would be useful, but being able to drive and have their own car, along with the phone numbers of the owner's vet is far more useful. And I would want owners to sign to say that, should the dog be injured or ill, they have given their permission to take it straight to their own vet.

Not everyone knows how to handle a dog lead, never mind the dog. It sounds easy, but I have seen some real disasters waiting to happen. But as an owner I would want to go out with the walker to see how he or she handles such things.

And OP, you will need a website. That is where most people look nowadays.


----------



## YellaSam

Can someone please tell my why CRB chech is so popular? I spoke with the CRB Helpline only this morning ragarding my dog walking intentions and they say a CRB check is not neccessary because no children or vulnerable elderly are invloved.

CRB told me to contact my main Police authority regarding a Subject Access Request, I did this and they even said it was not what I needed and told me I would need a Basic Disclosure form from BD Scotland which I have applied for.

Am I wrong?


----------



## SiobhanG

CRB is absolutely necessary as a lot of owners aren't at home when the dog walker arrives, meaning that the walker has a key. I wouldn't let any randomer have unaccompanied access to my house and belongings, would you?


----------



## koolchick

SiobhanG said:


> CRB is absolutely necessary as a lot of owners aren't at home when the dog walker arrives, meaning that the walker has a key. I wouldn't let any randomer have unaccompanied access to my house and belongings, would you?


This. Would you invite a stranger into your house and give them your house key for them to get in while you was out? Without knowing anything about them. I really can't see why some people don't see CRB check being important. Is there nothing in your house that you wouldn't want to be stolen?


----------



## YellaSam

You're missing my point, I'm not saying that CRB is not important, I am saying I contacted CRB who said it was not the correct check and the Police told me that Basic Disclosure is required. I'm confused on this one.


----------



## YellaSam

SiobhanG said:


> CRB is absolutely necessary as a lot of owners aren't at home when the dog walker arrives, meaning that the walker has a key. I wouldn't let any randomer have unaccompanied access to my house and belongings, would you?


CRB helpline claim it is not required because no children or vulnerable adults are involved. Are people quoting CRB but not knowing what it really is? In other words how do you know it is absolutely necessary? Did CRB tell you this?


----------



## YellaSam

koolchick said:


> This. Would you invite a stranger into your house and give them your house key for them to get in while you was out? Without knowing anything about them. I really can't see why some people don't see CRB check being important. Is there nothing in your house that you wouldn't want to be stolen?


No one's inviting strangers in. The Basic Disclosure covers this, potential clients can see you are trustworthy due to the Basic Disclosure information.

Who says CRB is not important? My question was is it the correct check? The CRB helpline themselves tell me it is not.

Yes, plenty I wouldn't want stolen, why are we talking about my stuff at home!

Koolchick, I understand that you are starting (or have started) your own dog walking business. Have you a CRB certificate and if so how did you get it?


----------



## YellaSam

SiobhanG said:


> CRB is absolutely necessary as a lot of owners aren't at home when the dog walker arrives, meaning that the walker has a key. I wouldn't let any randomer have unaccompanied access to my house and belongings, would you?


Hello again, this is what I was referring to. I spoke with CRB who confirmed this.

Applying for a criminal record check : Directgov - Employment


----------



## EllesBelles

There are two CRB checks.

Basic, which shows that you don't have any _*current convictions*_, and that you've applied for.

And enhanced, which is for old people/children, and shows all convictions even if they are spent.

That should end the confusion.

Oh, and as for absolutely necessary - it isn't a legal requirement to have a CRB if you are a dog walker, which is probably what they were trying to tell you on the phone. To work in a nursery or old people it is a legal requirement, for dog walkers it is not.

However, you won't get any clients if you don't have one.


----------



## newfiesmum

YellaSam said:


> Can someone please tell my why CRB chech is so popular? I spoke with the CRB Helpline only this morning ragarding my dog walking intentions and they say a CRB check is not neccessary because no children or vulnerable elderly are invloved.
> 
> CRB told me to contact my main Police authority regarding a Subject Access Request, I did this and they even said it was not what I needed and told me I would need a Basic Disclosure form from BD Scotland which I have applied for.
> 
> Am I wrong?


It is not necessary under the law is what they mean. But we are not talking about what is legal, are we? We are talking about gaining people's confidence when they don't know us and we are going to be probably given the keys to their house, and at any rate walk their dog who we could go off and sell.

There was a post on here a little while back about a newfie puppy stolen by the dog sitter.

The authorities don't make them easy to come by if they are not required by law, but it is up to you to insist. I have one because I have a driving instructors licence and it is a requirement - no children or vulnerable adults there.


----------



## YellaSam

EllesBelles said:


> There are two CRB checks.
> 
> Basic, which shows that you don't have any _*current convictions*_, and that you've applied for.
> 
> And enhanced, which is for old people/children, and shows all convictions even if they are spent.
> 
> That should end the confusion.
> 
> Oh, and as for absolutely necessary - it isn't a legal requirement to have a CRB if you are a dog walker, which is probably what they were trying to tell you on the phone. To work in a nursery or old people it is a legal requirement, for dog walkers it is not.
> 
> However, you won't get any clients if you don't have one.


Thanks for your answerEllesBelles.

Based on your post I have just phoned the CRB helpline again to request a Standard CRB check and the answer was the same as this morning. I questioned that many dog walkers on here were claiming it possible and the reply was dog walking is not an 'acceptabkle or eligible' reason.

Do you have a CRB certificate?

Seems like everyone on PF can get a CRB check at the drop iof a hat but me. I'll have to make do with th Basic Disclosure.


----------



## YellaSam

newfiesmum said:


> It is not necessary under the law is what they mean. But we are not talking about what is legal, are we? We are talking about gaining people's confidence when they don't know us and we are going to be probably given the keys to their house, and at any rate walk their dog who we could go off and sell.
> 
> There was a post on here a little while back about a newfie puppy stolen by the dog sitter.
> 
> The authorities don't make them easy to come by if they are not required by law, but it is up to you to insist. I have one because I have a driving instructors licence and it is a requirement - no children or vulnerable adults there.


Thanks newfiesmum. I'm lost as to what to do. CRB say it's not the correct check for a dog walker. I'll email them and maybe the person who knows the correct answer might read it!


----------



## EllesBelles

YellaSam said:


> Thanks for your answerEllesBelles.
> 
> Based on your post I have just phoned the CRB helpline again to request a Standard CRB check and the answer was the same as this morning. I questioned that many dog walkers on here were claiming it possible and the reply was dog walking is not an 'acceptabkle or eligible' reason.
> 
> Do you have a CRB certificate?
> 
> Seems like everyone on PF can get a CRB check at the drop iof a hat but me. I'll have to make do with th Basic Disclosure.


I thought you said you'd applied for a basic disclosure at a police station?  It might be me hallucinating in the sun.

I do have a CRB. I had to go through an agency because I believe that you can't just request a CRB for yourself.

I've got both, an enhanced and a simple, but you really don't need both.

(For reference, I learnt this at uni. The CRB helpline were pretty rubbish then, too. We'd all have failed if it was up to them!

If you haven't applied, let us know whereabouts you are and I'll see if I know anywhere near you. I do some volunteer management so I should be able to find somewhere.


----------



## YellaSam

EllesBelles said:


> I thought you said you'd applied for a basic disclosure at a police station?  It might be me hallucinating in the sun.
> 
> I do have a CRB. I had to go through an agency because I believe that you can't just request a CRB for yourself.
> 
> I've got both, an enhanced and a simple, but you really don't need both.
> 
> (For reference, I learnt this at uni. The CRB helpline were pretty rubbish then, too. We'd all have failed if it was up to them!
> 
> If you haven't applied, let us know whereabouts you are and I'll see if I know anywhere near you. I do some volunteer management so I should be able to find somewhere.


I haven't applied for anything yet! I will ask an agency or...... get the Basic Disclosure which seems like the same thing as a CRB but not called a CRB. Nothing is simple is it?!! Thank you for your offer to help but if I can't do it by simply following the rules then it can't be worth doing. Basic Disclosure for me, I'll be self employed and don't wnat to get an agency involved. Oh it's so hot I don't know what I'm writing.


----------



## smokeybear

newfiesmum said:


> A CRB certificate along with insurance is the most essential thing. I am not going to let someone have the keys to my house when they could well have a criminal record I don't know about.
> 
> I can't believe anyone would think that was not essential, I really can't.
> 
> First aid training would be useful, but being able to drive and have their own car, along with the phone numbers of the owner's vet is far more useful. And I would want owners to sign to say that, should the dog be injured or ill, they have given their permission to take it straight to their own vet.
> 
> Not everyone knows how to handle a dog lead, never mind the dog. It sounds easy, but I have seen some real disasters waiting to happen. But as an owner I would want to go out with the walker to see how he or she handles such things.
> 
> And OP, you will need a website. That is where most people look nowadays.


A CRB is a nice to have not a legal essential.

I deal with CRBs at work and have some small understanding of their value  and they are vastly overrated and misunderstood.


----------



## smokeybear

EllesBelles said:


> However, you won't get any clients if you don't have one.


Totally untrue, I know many dog walkers and other professionals who have waiting lists and do not have them.


----------



## koolchick

Yes I have a CRB from last year I did some voluntary work with children so needed to have one done then.


----------



## YellaSam

koolchick said:


> Yes I have a CRB from last year I did some voluntary work with children so needed to have one done then.


This is my point, you obtained a CRB not due to dog walking, I don't seem to be able to do this since I don't meet the required criteria. I will be getting a Basic Disclosure form instead.


----------



## wagwoofwalk

Personally I don't have a CRB check and have a number of clients. So no it isn't essential.

How did people go about getting one. Was it from another job or volunteer work?

I tried to apply for one a year ago when I set up my business but was told that I didn't need one and that the rules had changed and individuals could no longer apply for them. I'd have to get one through an organisation who's work sector meant they were permitted to ask for a CRB.


----------



## WarFlyball

I've had several CRB checks due to working with vulnerable people. When I first set up pet sitting/dog walking I had just got a part time job where I needed a CRB, so I am able to use that one as you also get given your own copy...


----------



## zingy

The rules on CRB checks are insane. I can work, as a hands-on therapist, with children and vulnerable adults with absolutely no requirement to be checked at all. I don't, as it happens, but I easily could do. How on earth can that be right? :mellow:


----------



## EssexWags

Hi Yella sam,
I had the same problem with CRB as you 

I now have a Subject Access have a look for more information
http://www.acro.police.uk/subject_access.aspx

Incidentally since starting my business none of my clients have asked about CRB or otherwise, but it's something I always show them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## missmuttsuk

I've been reading some of these threads and just wanted a little say.
A police check is sufficient, it proves you have no criminal record in the area you live and if you have lived in several areas Id suggest you get several, you are not looking after the elderly or children and are rarely going to be left alone with either so a full CRB check is an unnecessary expense for a small business with enough to pay out for as it is. 
As for qualifications, I agree first aid is important as is handling, but someone such as myself who has been raised with a variety of dogs and pets, has volunteered for years with animal rehoming centres dealing with animals with all kinds of issues and learning how to deal with them and has cared for friends, family and ex work colleagues pets whilst they are away prior to beginning a business is also important, I could have a degree in any given subject but doesnt mean I am any good in practice ! With this particular type of work I feel experience outweighs a bit of paper saying youre qualified. 
Just my opinion though of course. 
:thumbup:


----------

